# DALI Anschluss DA1 und DA2 MINIJOLLY DALI 20  an SPS (CX9020) DALI+ und DALI-



## Darkghost (16 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde gern über die KL6811 (http://134.169.61.82/beckhoff_doku/view.php/KL6811de/HTML/Bt_KL6811_Wiring.htm) den MINIJOLLY DALI 20 (http://win.tcisaronno.com/Downloads/?IDitem=927&field=docs) anschließen.

Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass bei der Klemme DALI- und DALI+ steht und bei MINIJOLLY DALI 20 steht DA1 und DA2.
Da ich nichts beschädigen möchte, wollte ich jetzt mal eben fragen, ob jemand weiss wie das richtig angeschlossen wird?

DA1 auf DALI+ ?
DA2 auf DALI- ?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Player-Ben (18 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

Grundsätzlich gilt das der DALI-Bus verpolungssicher ist. Hier ein paar Informationen:
DALI ist ein digitales Protokoll. Das Signal ist definiert als: 


0 V (± 4,5 V) für „0“ und 16 V (± 6,5 V) für „1“ 
Die gemessene Spannung sollte zwischen 16V und 22,5 V DC liegen 
Der Maximum DALI Strom beträgt 250mA für eine DALI Linie und 2mA für jedes DALI Betriebsgerät 
Die DALI Leitung muss für Netzspannung geeignet sein und eine Isolation von 600V haben. 
Der max. Spannungsabfall der gesamten Leitung darf 2V nicht überschreiten. Die max. Leitungslänge beträgt 300m 
Die Anschlüsse haben keine Polarität


----------

